# New reel, or new rod?



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

howdy gang -


I've got a mis-matched combo. The reel is an old Penn 9500 spinner (w/ 80lb spectra), and the rod is a Travala 55-120g. As a combo it works, but not real well - the reel is big and heavy/not balenced on the rod, plus the reel seat is "oversized" and does not really fit the rod rees seat. Last few trips, this combo played back-up to my Axet LX/OTI combo.

I like the travala rod - it is light and seems to have decent power for the party-boat bottom fish I catch, and it makes a nice "heavy stick" for bay & channel fishing for drum and sheephead. However, small blackfin / kings/decent snapper put some hurt on it.

The reel, I origonally bought for surf fishing, and when I started party boat fishing, I cleaned it up, re-spooled it with 80lb JB, and got the travala for it. However, the surf has not been kind, and it now either needs a full overhaul or replacing.

So what should I do?

option 1 (prefered) - replace the reel with a "budget" jigging spinner that matches the Travala better. I have some BPS credit, and was looking at the Quantam Boca 70 and Cabo 80. The Boca would almost be free. Any good reason to get the Cabo over the Boca, considering I only fish offshore 1-3 times a year? If I get a new reel, the Penn would get another cleaning, re-rigged with Mono, (JB transfered to new reel) and stay in Surf duty.

opton 2 - get the Penn re-built,(hopefully back to "like new") and get a heavier jigging or popper rod. Any recommendations? hopefully something belos $200. :wink: Does BPS have a "house" brand of rod that is decent? (so I can use my credit)

???


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

cuople of budget reels that would match the Trevala nicely. 
Shimano Stradic 8000FE ( up to 40lb fish ) upgrade drag washers to carbontex for better run , smother drags.
Qantum Cabo , more brearings that boca. Also upgrade drag washer . Has a higher drag rattings fish up to 60lb or bit higher with a bot of palming to not stress the gears , this reel its more designed for popping that jigging due to the ratio but can be use for both.
Daiwa Exceler 4500 /5000 T . also updating drag for smoother reel , fish up to 60lb and more by manufacture rating , this reels should by good to 33 lb lock drag , might be over rated, but 2 20lb you,re good to go.
ill go with the Exceler 5000T JMO


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> cuople of budget reels that would match the Trevala nicely.
> Shimano Stradic 8000FE ( up to 40lb fish ) upgrade drag washers to carbontex for better run , smother drags.
> *Qantum Cabo , more brearings that boca. Also upgrade drag washer . Has a higher drag rattings fish up to 60lb or bit higher with a bot of palming to not stress the gears , this reel its more designed for popping that jigging due to the ratio but can be use for both*.
> Daiwa Exceler 4500 /5000 T . also updating drag for smoother reel , fish up to 60lb and more by manufacture rating , this reels should by good to 33 lb lock drag , might be over rated, but 2 20lb you,re good to go.
> ill go with the Exceler 5000T JMO


This was another think that attracted me to the Boca over the Cabo, 5.2 vs 4.8 ratio. A few less bearings don't bother me, and I don't really need all the holes drilled in the Cabo. Anyone know about the drive trains of these reels? and difference? They do have the same drag rating, FWIW...

I'll check out that Daiwa, thanks!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the 9500 Penn. Maybe match the reel with a Penn Spinfisher SLS -7811 7'. This would match the reel perfect. Pm me if you want.


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

bass pro makes a pretty cheap jigging rod that is actually pretty sweet for the price. weve had it for about 3 years and bps always guarantees their rods so if you bust it on a big fish take it back for a new one


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

also chris at serious tackle makes some SWEET rods


----------

